# SLOW Cinemanow download



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

OK, I've had Cinemanow connected forever (well since it's inception as DoD) and tonight I am experiencing VERY slow downloads which I have never seen before. I have run system tests and the internet connection is fine. I've run speed tests of my internet/router connection via my laptop using Speedtest.net and all things are normal (I have FiOS for internet at 15M down). I've tried on a couple of my receivers and have seen the same slow results. Nothing has changed in my set up as compared to when I had great download speeds...is it possible there is some sort of issue with DirecTV's servers that handle Cinemanow? Anything else I should look at?


----------

